# WIN Kuwahara BMX V cross brace handlebars WANTED to buy



## bikesnbuses (Oct 18, 2014)

Looking for some uncut decent v cross brace Japanese chromoly Win made bars in decent shape..Im looking for ones that are 25"+ bar end to bar end ...no 23" ones...sorry...
Heres a pic of some..Thank you! PM or email me at bikesnbuses@yahoo.com


----------

